# Prius Hybrid Battery went out...just under 100k



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Toyota just installed a brand new $3K+ HV battery....warranty covered...NO CHARGE!!!

I had cleaned the battery intake screen, but the previous owner had a cat, so cat hair/fuzz was still in the battery cooling system fan.

If you drive a hybrid and tote around pets, you may want to get that battery cooling system checked out, every now and then.

It may be helpful to get a bore scope if you want to check it yourself.

maybe like this one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HPCPFGY/?tag=ubne0c-20

more info:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Toyota just installed a brand new $3K+ HV battery....warranty covered...NO CHARGE!!!
> 
> I had cleaned the battery intake screen, but the previous owner had a cat, so cat hair/fuzz was still in the battery cooling system fan.
> 
> ...


In California the battery is warranted for 150K or ten years. In other states it's 100K or 8 years.

I just had a reconditioned battery installed in my 2006 Prius last week. It cost me $900, installed for a reconditioned battery.

I could have gotten a good used one for about $500 and replaced it myself but lately I haven't had the time.

I also replaced the accessory battery, $170 bux and the gas tank/fuel pump, $350.

Next week if I get a day off Ima have them change out the dashboard light gauges, $250 that are starting to fail.

I had parked the car for a couple years so it wasn't used much (I have a few other cars), I'm getting the Prius in to shape so my daughter can drive it to university whenever in person classes restart.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

T U R D

I have spoken.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Yep, rebuilts coming in pretty cheap ..


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

observer said:


> I had parked the car for a couple years so it wasn't used much


Similar to regular starting batteries, the NIMH battery packs self-discharge if sat unused. Eventually below the level required to run the car. That doesn't nessarily mean the battery is no good. In fact, there are reports some NIMH cells arn't damaged at all from sitting; they just need to be recharged.

This can be done in-car with a high voltage charger. I made one, works well. I used to rebuild them myself.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

That being an original+installed by Dealership= Fountain of Youth for that System in your Prius. 
If they gave you an invoice showing they replaced Hybrid that will be worth preserving b/c will for sure help bolster resale. (Sure you already have it scanned.) Having your battery replaced by Dealership will let you demand a premium when eventually selling used as private party. 

Rebuilt hybrid batteries typically get 50-80k miles vs. Toyota hybrid battery typically get 100-200k mile (chance of many more miles though)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Similar to regular starting batteries, the NIMH battery packs self-discharge if sat unused. Eventually below the level required to run the car. That doesn't nessarily mean the battery is no good. In fact, there are reports some NIMH cells arn't damaged at all from sitting; they just need to be recharged.
> 
> This can be done in-car with a high voltage charger. I made one, works well. I used to rebuild them myself.


I think the mechanic made a mistake changing mine out, I think it was still good but the battery was the original. Probly the real problem was the fuel pump/tank.

I just had him change it, I don't want my daughter breaking down on her way to school.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> T U R D
> 
> I have spoken.
> 
> View attachment 487393


If your cat turds in your cooling system..... that's a bit different.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> Yep, rebuilts coming in pretty cheap ..
> 
> View attachment 487401





doyousensehumor said:


> Similar to regular starting batteries, the NIMH battery packs self-discharge if sat unused. Eventually below the level required to run the car. That doesn't nessarily mean the battery is no good. In fact, there are reports some NIMH cells arn't damaged at all from sitting; they just need to be recharged.
> 
> This can be done in-car with a high voltage charger. I made one, works well. I used to rebuild them myself.


I'd like to eventually learn how to check them and rebuild them so I can make a battery bank for solar panels at the ranch.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Still a Prius, no matter how cheap it is to fix.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> Still a Prius, no matter how cheap it is to fix.


#FACT


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Still a Prius, no matter how cheap it is to fix.





Uberguyken said:


> #FACT


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Toyota just installed a brand new $3K+ HV battery....warranty covered...NO CHARGE!!!


What year/model prius and how many miles?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> What year/model prius and how many miles?


2015 Prius 3, just turned 100k yesterday.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Toyota just installed a brand new $3K+ HV battery....warranty covered...NO CHARGE!!!
> 
> I had cleaned the battery intake screen, but the previous owner had a cat, so cat hair/fuzz was still in the battery cooling system fan.
> 
> ...


I'm the second owner, bought my 2011 Prius 4 with 58k miles. Are there any telltale signs that pets were always in the car like scratches leather, etc? Or would pets always be in the trunk area not affecting the rear seats?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I'm the second owner, bought my 2011 Prius 4 with 58k miles. Are there any telltale signs that pets were always in the car like scratches leather, etc? Or would pets always be in the trunk area not affecting the rear seats?


Only the clogged intake screen, was any clue.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The lesson learned here is to make sure you always shave your ***** before driving your Prius :roflmao:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The lesson learned here is to make sure you always shave your @@@@@ before driving your Prius :roflmao:


----------

